# Re-carpeting motorhome



## Canalsman (Dec 15, 2009)

Is this something a carpet fitter would undertake?

And suggestions please as to the most durable/suitable types of carpet.

Thanks ...


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 15, 2009)

Canalsman said:


> Is this something a carpet fitter would undertake?
> 
> And suggestions please as to the most durable/suitable types of carpet.
> 
> Thanks ...



My advise, use laminate floor and a few carpet pieces where you sit that can be removed for cleaning.

Its an endless task sweeping out our MH in summer and 'wet feet and mud' in winter


----------



## Barbt (Dec 15, 2009)

There are various websites where you can purchase motorhome carpets - the prices are very reasonable.   I always use a plastic overlay in the winter, it's very cheap, washable and preserves the carpet.  You can get this by the metre in any carpet shop or again, online.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 15, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> My advise, use laminate floor and a few carpet pieces where you sit that can be removed for cleaning.
> 
> Its an endless task sweeping out our MH in summer and 'wet feet and mud' in winter



We have taken the carpet up in our Motorhome and at present just have lino and rugs.

We did have carpet covering, but this kept folding up and moving.  We had a leak in the shower compartment. The carpet held this water for quite a while before we noticed.  Now if anything is spilt it can be mopped up easily.

We are thinking of having laminate put down ourselves as "The Senior Management" is not keen on the original lino, which has got stained anyway with spill into the carpet, when a bowl of curry came out of the fridge while travelling.


----------



## suej (Dec 15, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> My advise, use laminate floor and a few carpet pieces where you sit that can be removed for cleaning.
> 
> Its an endless task sweeping out our MH in summer and 'wet feet and mud' in winter [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 15, 2009)

we use the proper motorhome carpet what is produced for just that like they say you can remove and clean easy with lino underneath but its nice lino we get it from a place in huddersfeild/nottinglly hes abig supplier of vechile carpets even made to what you want he also supplies spray glue for the other aspects of motorhome manufacture/repair 01823337766 this is the guy who will supply he also re does all your upholstery give him a call its a family business


----------



## Higgy (Dec 15, 2009)

We are going to replace the old carpet with some water resistant
laminate flooring as we have a large hairy dog who will be in the MH
when travelling from place to place.


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2009)

Higgy said:


> we have a large hairy dog who will be in the MH
> when travelling from place to place.


 

_get thee behind me satan..._


ooohhh the temptation..." i have ... .. .... too"


no... i didn't say it..... _pheweee_

regards
aj


----------



## bigboack (Dec 15, 2009)

We have put laminate down as we have a dog also and it does not trap smells from dog like a carpet does, Also easy to clean and keep clean, Very cheap to do also, I think ours cost about £30-00. Laid it myself,


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 15, 2009)

The water resistant laminate is the same price to buy as normal ,you can tell its water resistant as it is coloured green wood.Dead simple to lay too.


----------



## rodent (Dec 15, 2009)

*Laminate floor*

I have just today fitted a laminate floor to a autotrail cheyenne, After getting fed up cleaning the carpet, So easy  to clean, and cheap to fit .


----------



## Higgy (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's the Big Hairy Dog. lol


----------



## tan-all-over (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been thinking of using lamiate flooring in our motorhome but in the past have had some delamination and wonder how you would deal with this when you use this flooring. At the moment we have carpet so no probs.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 15, 2009)

autoquest320 said:


> I have been thinking of using lamiate flooring in our motorhome but in the past have had some delamination and wonder how you would deal with this when you use this flooring. At the moment we have carpet so no probs.



Thats something I need to know, my floor is laminated and I have delamination by the toilet door.

Does anyone know if I can fix it from underneath?
Can you leave delamination? will it cause problems as its not a large area an dnot that bad.

Stripping of the laminate floor would not be very difficult but I'd rather not


----------



## maingate (Dec 15, 2009)

Before you jump to the conclusion that it is delamination, check under the van.

A number of them had a lack of support in certain areas of the van. The kitchen area was one place I remember. The remedy was to install extra support underneath and then treat it like delamination to bring the floor level back to normal.


----------



## bigboack (Dec 15, 2009)

Higgy said:


> Here's the Big Hairy Dog. lol



Thats not a dog its a horse. lol what a great puppy it is.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 15, 2009)

maingate said:


> Before you jump to the conclusion that it is delamination, check under the van.
> 
> A number of them had a lack of support in certain areas of the van. The kitchen area was one place I remember. The remedy was to install extra support underneath and then treat it like delamination to bring the floor level back to normal.



Thanks I'll have a look to see if its the support, Its just 1 small area where you step out of the toilet and your foot falls. I did not notice until someone pointed it out to me.

If it is delamination I was wonderiing if it could be fixed from underneath. I've read up on how its done but they all seem to do it from the top. Also as its only a small area literaly 6'' square can it be ignored or is delamination serious if not fixed?


----------



## bigboack (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there biggazelle, Get a copy of haynes motorhome manual it tells you all about delamination, in there. I think if you do it from underneath your opening it up to the elements ie. Rain snow sleet salt, so me personally wouldnt do it from undrneath. A few months ago I posted about delamination on the motorhome problem page and got some very good responses. Going to mine in the new year. got me dowels and all that, just need the will power to get on with it,

Merry Chipma.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 15, 2009)

bigboack said:


> Hi there biggazelle, Get a copy of haynes motorhome manual it tells you all about delamination, in there. I think if you do it from underneath your opening it up to the elements ie. Rain snow sleet salt, so me personally wouldnt do it from undrneath. A few months ago I posted about delamination on the motorhome problem page and got some very good responses. Going to mine in the new year. got me dowels and all that, just need the will power to get on with it,
> 
> Merry Chipma.



Thanks you have just confirmed what I was thinking. I guess I will have to lift some of the laminate floor to fix it.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Dec 15, 2009)

Higgy said:


> We are going to replace the old carpet with some water resistant
> laminate flooring as we have a large hairy dog who will be in the MH
> when travelling from place to place.



I also have a large hairy dog, the laminate floor he has problems standing on so needed to get some carpet runners. The laminate is very easy to clean though.


----------



## Higgy (Dec 15, 2009)

We need some runners also as he skids around as home when let
into the lounge.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Dec 15, 2009)

The Zero, has arthritis and it's not good for him to be sliding about sometimes when he falls he can't get back up. Definitely laminate is better than carpet though and the runners can be washed or chucked.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 15, 2009)

*Back on topic*



Canalsman said:


> Is this something a carpet fitter would undertake?
> 
> And suggestions please as to the most durable/suitable types of carpet.
> 
> Thanks ...



YES!  And I've got a hairy, albeit wee, dog.

  Our local carpet shop did my last van proud. I don't want to get out of bed at this time of year and tramp about on 'lino' etc.

  Go for it, and it's cheap enough to change whenever 'Er indoors' fancies it.


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 16, 2009)

Our van came with carpet fitted, that is all except the bathroom one. The dealer said it was extra for that carpet  I contacted Adria who said no it should be supplied. I have had the van for just over a year during which I have constantly asked about the missing carpet to whoever was the service manager at the time (I think they've been through 5 this year) When we took it for the habitation & vehicle service (another rip off) they came up with the solution to get me a full new set of carpets & made a template of the missing one. They said they would need the old carpets for a template & it was agreed that we could have these returned. They were supposed to be delivered Friday, after numerous phone calls I was told they had been left with a neighbor  & they gave me a name (in fact each time I rang I got a different name) After me trawling the phone book & a few calls I found the carpets they had delivered them an address nothing like ours about a mile away. We went & collected them, the womans son had been in when the were delivered as they were expecting some furniture so he signed for thinking his mum must have ordered them. There was no name or address or the name of the company on them so they couldn't get in touch with anybody to return them.
The carpets were the new ones, not the colour we asked for, not a very good fit & thinner than the original ones. I am still trying to find out where our original carpets are & want them returning. 
This is only one of the problems we have had, most have been small problems but they just don't sort them out. Would I buy from this dealer again  never, I'd give up motorhoming before I'd buy from him again.

Sorry for the rant but just seeing the word carpet set me off.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 16, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> Sorry for the rant but just seeing the word carpet set me off.



Carpet Carpet Carpet 

(definatley going to stick with me laminate floor now)


----------



## Firefox (Dec 16, 2009)

I like carpet. It is warm, insulating, soft, luxury feel, you can kneel on it without knackering your knees, and it keeps down dust so you don't have to sweep it every 5 mins. The thing is with laminate is it really shows the dust and bits.

Agreed, if you have kids or animals, carpet may not be the best choice, but it's right for some people.

You don't necessarily need a carpet fitter for these very small areas. Easy to fit yourself with a Stanley knife, but if you are not confident cutting it into the corners then make a template with cardboard and use that to cut your carpet. And if you want easy cleaning, make it in sections and stick it down with velcro on the edges so it lifts out for cleaning.


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 16, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> Carpet Carpet Carpet
> 
> (definatley going to stick with me laminate floor now)



It's ok I've calmed down now, however the wife spoke to the dealer this morning. He basically said that we had asked for a new set of carpets  (it was him who said he would order us a new set we never asked for more than the one missing carpet) wanted to know why we keep ringing him  wife is now fuming so I sent her into town to do the Christmas shopping (let her take it out on them) to get rid of some of her anger by insinuations that she was lying . The outcome is they are now supposed to be sending our original carpets back tomorrow.

All we ever wanted was a bathroom carpet which should have been in the van when we collected it last year.

We only tend to use them in the winter in warm weather the vinyl is better, it makes a bit of difference keeping it a bit warmer & it also makes the van a bit quieter when on the road.


----------



## maingate (Dec 16, 2009)

My last van had 2 piece loose carpets and as my drive is on a slope, we were like Torville and Dean when moving about in it.

I bought some rubber backed carpet (which closely matched the cab). It was thin, rubber backed stuff and cut with big scissors. Easy peasy to shape and fit. The rubber (not foam) backing was excellent.

It was embarassing in the shop when I asked for some. The salesmen said what length do you want.

"1 metre", I said , it was on a 4 metre wide roll.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 16, 2009)

Look out for end of roll bargains. If you get 2m long on an end of 4m roll you will get 4x2 which is enough for most motorhomes. This is what I am using on my current project. Got 8m2 for about £30.

Alternatively, look out for carpet on a 2m wide roll for bathrooms etc.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 16, 2009)

Firefox said:


> Look out for end of roll bargains. If you get 2m long on an end of 4m roll you will get 4x2 which is enough for most motorhomes. This is what I am using on my current project. Got 8m2 for about £30.
> 
> Alternatively, look out for carpet on a 2m wide roll for bathrooms etc.



That sounds a really good idea!


----------

